# Two Broadhead Types in the Quiver



## Muley_DMD (May 14, 2019)

Looking at getting a new set of broadheads. But is it advisable to be shooting a fixed blade and a mechanical? I was looking at purchasing the QAD Exodus but saw the NAP Killzone on sale on camo. Is it worth it to be packing two types in my quiver? I was thinking hey it's on sale, why not buy it (the killzone) and maybe use that for mule deer while the exodus for elk. 

What's your take on it and any other recommendations? Newbie archery hunter so something that will do well and will be durable in case I miss my target.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve never been a fan of packing fixed and mechanicals at the same time. At least for me, my bow doesn’t have the same POI when shooting mechanicals and fixed side by side. I’ve always been a huge fan of mechanicals, they have worked great for me. I’ve shot feral pigs to moose with them and always done a great job. Although I think there are better heads out there than the kill zones, you shouldn’t have any problems shooting them at elk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

For mechanical, look at the Rocket Steelheads.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm having the same discussion with myself. I know a few guys that do it, but have shot the broadheads extensively and know the exact impact of both the fixed and mechanicals.

I have some fixed grain broadheads that fly well, but don't have a large cutting diameter. I alswo have some SEVR heads that have a big cutting diameter and have flown really well out of my bow.

Will probably just shoot the SEVR and shoot with confidence that I know they're going to fly where I put my pin.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Will probably just shoot the SEVR and shoot with confidence that I know they're going to fly where I put my pin.


I have heard nothing but good about the SEVR broad heads. My buddy swears by them for accuracy.

I have been using the Bloodsport Grave Digger chisel tips. They are a hybrid with two fixed blades and a set of expandable blades. I have only had the chance to stick one cow elk but it did its job very well.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to carry both (rage hypodermic and G5 Montec). For me, they both had a very close POI even at long range. 

Then I went to only the Montec. This year I will likely carry both(not sure which mechanical yet) in my quiver if POI is same.


Basically, It's not something that's "crazy" to do by any means. Just know WHY you have each so when the scenario happens you are ready, and know you point of impact.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Like RandomElk16 I carry both rage hypodermic and G5 Montec. If the wind feels strong but not to strong for a shot I will shoot the rage and hopefully cut down on some wind drift.


----------



## Muley_DMD (May 14, 2019)

RandomElk16 said:


> I used to carry both (rage hypodermic and G5 Montec). For me, they both had a very close POI even at long range.
> 
> Then I went to only the Montec. This year I will likely carry both(not sure which mechanical yet) in my quiver if POI is same.
> 
> Basically, It's not something that's "crazy" to do by any means. Just know WHY you have each so when the scenario happens you are ready, and know you point of impact.


By scenario, do you mean which game you happen to be hunting? I ask because I'll be doing my general buck in same unit as I have for spike elk. I'm no very experienced but I have been reading here and there where people say they don't use the mechanicals on elk but will shoot deer with them. So if I have both in the quiver, I can select which one I will use for which game. Or does that even matter much? :shock:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Muley_DMD said:


> By scenario, do you mean which game you happen to be hunting? I ask because I'll be doing my general buck in same unit as I have for spike elk. I'm no very experienced but I have been reading here and there where people say they don't use the mechanicals on elk but will shoot deer with them. So if I have both in the quiver, I can select which one I will use for which game. Or does that even matter much? :shock:


Some people like certain broadheads depending on wind or shot placement, some change it for distance. Or some like me carry a broadhead to blast grouse when I'm bored 

Elk and deer is a great example though. You may use a 2+ inch mechanical on deer, but on elk many people like a 1.5", 1.7", or smaller (less resistance on a smaller surface=more penetration). So you could use that big bloody mechanical on your deer and a fixed G5 on your elk - up to you.

Again - either work! One broadhead can be plenty for deer or elk.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I plan to carry both; G5 Strikers and G5 small game heads. Were it me I’d just settle on the one that gives you the most confidence and that flies well.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I carry one cheap rage in my quiver. It’s the best head I have found for grouse and they are cheap. For the elk I just use a good fixed blade. 
If I was going to shoot big game with a mechanical it would only be a Sevr.
SEVR head are an upgraded Ulmer edge.


----------

